# What does it all mean?



## lybber8 (Mar 29, 2006)

I am new to pen turning and even newer to the Forum.  I enjoy reading all the post and have been getting some good ideas but I see a lot of initials being used and do not know what they stand for.  Is there a initials and what they mean?

Curt


----------



## Dario (Mar 29, 2006)

WELCOME to IAP!!!


Try this link

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=4227

Here's the list from that thread (some may have been repeated a few times [] )

Products:
BLO - Boiled Linseed Oil
CA - Cyanoacrylate, or Super Glue/Krazy Glue
DNA - Denatured Alcohol (also known as methylated spirits in some other countries)
DO - Danish Oil
FP - Friction Polish or Fountain Pen, depending on its use
HPP - Hut Plastic Polish
MM - MicroMesh
PR - Polyester Resin
PVA - Poly Vinyl Acetate - white wood glue and is used to seal walls, as a primer
PW - Paste Wax
RW - Rennaisance Wax
SW - ShellaWax
TO - Tung Oil
TSW - Trade Secret for Wood
------
Pens:
CB - Centerband
FP - Fountain Pen or Friction Polish, depending on its use
RB - Roller Ball
------
Tools (General):
BS - Band Saw or (context)
CMS - compound Miter saw
DC - Dust Collector
PSI - Per Square Inch - generally used in terms of pressure, as in 15 PSI (15 pounds pounds per square inch)
TPI - Threads per Inch or Teeth per Inch, depending on context
TS - Table saw
------
Tools (Lathe):
HS - Headstock
TS - Tailstock
------
Woods:
AOW - Australian Olive Wood
BEB - Buckeye Burl
BOW - Bethlehem Olive Wood
BxEB - Box Elder Burl
GOW - Greek Olive Wood
JOW - Jerusalem Olive Wood
------
Suppliers/Retailers:
AZS or AS - Arizona Silhouette (http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/ )
BB - Bill Baumbeck, of Arizona Silhouette
BORG - Big Old Retail Giant or Big Orange Retail Giant
CS - Craft Supplies USA (see below)
CSUSA - Craft Supplies USA (http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com )
CSUK - Craft Supplies UK (http://www.craftsupplies.co.uk )
NESL - New England Specialty Lumber Supply(http://www.newenglandspecialtysupply.com/ )
POC - Pens of Color (http://www.pensofcolor.com )
PSI - Penn State Industries (http://www.pennstateindustries.com )
WC - Woodcraft (http://www.woodcraft.com )
------
Pen turning projects:
FPP - Freedom Pen Project (http://www.freedompens.org )
------
TXT Speak:
B2B - Bushing to Bushing
BTW - By the way
DAMHIKT - Don't Ask Me How I Know This
HTH - Hope This Helps!
IMHO - In my Honest/Humble Opinion
IMNSHO - In my not so humble/honest opinion
LOML - Love of My Life
MBH - My better half
OMG - Oh my gosh!
OTOH - On The Other Hand
ROFLMAO- Rolling on the floor laughing my a$$ out
ROTFL - Rolling on the floor laughing
RTFM - Read the F**** Manual
RTMD - Read the manual, dummie!
SWHTM - She who handles the money
SWMBO - She who must be obeyed


----------



## leehljp (Mar 29, 2006)

Curt,

These acronyms are not done to be exclusive or to keep new people out or in the dark, but can you imagine the length of writing each one out each time. Lingo shortened to acronyms speeds up the writing and communication time. It is hard on the new comer, but is best accepted as part of the learning curve. Many speciality forums use acronyms and it does look a little intimidating to many new comers.

BTW, Welcome!


----------



## GBusardo (Mar 29, 2006)

PSSST   DNA is denatured alcohol, MM is micro mesh


----------



## GBusardo (Mar 29, 2006)

hahaha    how did i miss Dario's post??   Another brain dead moment [V]


----------



## gerryr (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome to the IAP.  Tell us, do you sell much real estate in Afghanistan? []


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 29, 2006)

Trust me, it doesn't take long to learn these. Just think of it as a "right of passage" into this cool group! []


----------



## lybber8 (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for all the help.

Curt


----------



## lybber8 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Welcome to the IAP.  Tell us, do you sell much real estate in Afghanistan? []



I couldn't figure out where you got the "Afghanistan"...then I went and checked out my profile.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Charles (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome aboard and post some pics of your work when you can. Glad to have you here.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome Curt. 

Another fellow Utah'n[][][]

Ryan


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lybber8_
> <br />I am new to pen turning and even newer to the Forum.  I enjoy reading all the post and have been getting some good ideas but I see a lot of initials being used and do not know what they stand for.  Is there a initials and what they mean?
> 
> Curt



A lot of the people here only speek acronymeese. [)]


----------



## JimGo (Mar 30, 2006)

Heck, even Frank has been known to be infected with that disease from time to time.


----------



## jdavis (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome to the IAP


----------

